# will there be much difference



## Lip (Jun 9, 2005)

ive got the sapphire Radeon 9550 256mb video card the stock speeds are core249.75  memory 195.75
i got the core speed up to 474.43 and the memory up to 198.64 without any errors will these new speeds make any differnence with the memory speed hardly changing


----------



## infrared (Jun 10, 2005)

You should definatly see a differance during gaming with the increased core speeds, but with the slower memory, you may see some errors during gameplay while the textures and items are loaded into the graphics. For instance, some areas may be white for a few seconds.

Is that the highest you can get the memory? Try putting the core back to stock and finding the max mem again, it should go higher than that.  

To conclude though, any increase in speeds will lead to better performance   

~Simon


----------



## Anarion (Jun 10, 2005)

Lip said:
			
		

> ive got the sapphire Radeon 9550 256mb video card the stock speeds are core249.75  memory 195.75
> i got the core speed up to 474.43 and the memory up to 198.64 without any errors will these new speeds make any differnence with the memory speed hardly changing




not alot - ! i experienced it - just try for vram - i think  go for about 250 & core is good about 470 . --- with dynamic cool not passive (may be even with passive  ). 

& also yes maybe encounter some artifact with not balanced core-ram but not always . !


----------



## Lip (Jun 10, 2005)

does any body know how to disable that temp AA thingy i cant find it anywere im using the omega drivers


----------

